# Πρόβλημα με τα ελληνικά στον xorg 1.4

## MasterX

Καλησπέρα,

πριν από μερικές μέρες έκανα αναβάθμιση του X στο 1.4, και αντιμετωπίζω μερικά προβλήματα. Τα glxgears, glxinfo, και  openoffice σταμάτησαν να τρέχουν, και έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με τα Ελληνικά. Στη κονσόλα, και στο KDE μπορώ να γράψω ελληνικά, αλλά όταν παώ να αντιγράψω ένα ελληνικό κείμενο από pdf αρχείο, οι ελληνικές λέξεις εμφάνιζονται σε κώδιακ ASCI.

Γνωρίζεις κανένας ποιο μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα;

----------

## orionbelt

Υποθετω εννοεις τον xorg-server, οχι το xorg-x11.

Ομως ο xorg-server-1.4-r1 ειναι δυο γενιες μπροστα απο το stable 1.2.0-r3 και ειναι hard masked (σημαινει οτι κατι δεν δουλευει). Επομενως τα προβληματα που εχεις ειναι μαλλον αναμενομενα.

Γιατι δεν σου κανει ο 1.2.0-r3;

----------

